# Le chtiot bouton inutile :-))



## Oracle (14 Mai 2001)

Rhôôô je sais qu'il est pas inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mais.. euhhh... a quoi sert-il? Je parle du bouton avec un V dessus... Vous savez, le bouton qui affiche un cadre blanc avec un pointeur dedans, comme un bon vieux prompt Dos?

J'ai trouvé que G EB1000 sur un Se/30 affichait le Generique du PC LOL! Mais encore?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ficelle (14 Mai 2001)

il sert a intervenir directement sur le programme interne de la machine... c'est celui que l'on enfonce au demarrage lors de la mise à jour du firmware.
a+


----------



## MarcMame (14 Mai 2001)

C'est le bouton de programmation qui, comme son nom l'indique, sert aux programmeurs et à l'occasion à flasher le bios.


----------



## roro (14 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*C'est le bouton de programmation qui, comme son nom l'indique, sert aux programmeurs et à l'occasion à flasher le bios.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

y a un bios sur Mac ?


----------



## archeos (15 Mai 2001)

NOON, bien sur q non. c un truc de  pc ca !


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
* y a un bios sur Mac ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Appele le "Programme interne" ou "Firmware" si tu préfères...


----------



## Oracle (15 Mai 2001)

Et on peux afficher l'etat du firmwire d'un Mac a l'instar du bouton Del ou F1 pour les PC?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et est-il possible de telecharger des mises a jour Firmwire sur un site quelconque, comme ça se fait avec les graveurs? (Mon Yamaha 4416 notamment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## roro (15 Mai 2001)

les Macs diposent de firmware depuis l'iMac. Avant, y en avait pas. Donc, si ton Mac dispose d'un firmware (iMac ou G3 depuis le BW), tu peux DL des MAJ sur le site Apple


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*les Macs diposent de firmware depuis l'iMac. Avant, y en avait pas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai... Les Macs ont toujours eut un firmware, (ou bios ou programme interne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : c'était la ROM. Depuis l'iMac et les G3 b&w, elle a été supprimée au profit d'une NVRAM, ce qui permet de la mettre à jour.


----------



## roro (16 Mai 2001)

ben oui MarcMame, le firmware a la même fonction que les Roms. Mais, c'est bien ce que je dis, c'est un concept arrivé sur Mac avec l'iMac !
et toute la différence entre les 2 tient dans la mise à jour possible du firmware.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*ben oui MarcMame, le firmware a la même fonction que les Roms.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non, non, le firmware a toujours été là : 
Il était DANS la rom alors que maintenant il est DANS la NVRAM.
Le concept est dans la NVRAM et pas dans le firmware. (si on peut appeler ça un concept, car ce n'est finalement qu'une 2nde PRAM !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Enfin, on pinaille, on pinaille...
Faut vraiment qu'on ait rien d'autre à foutre pour se pignoler comme ça...


----------



## roro (16 Mai 2001)

c'est clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, on parlait firmware... reprenons


----------



## Oracle (17 Mai 2001)

Hem admettons pour le Firmware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon vous avez l'air confirmé... Je suis confronté a un problème :

Le systeme qui est installé sur le Se/30 est mité, je veux dire par là que c'est un gros paquet de vide et de bug, l'ancin proprio a viré tous les dossiers qu'il a du juger superflu, du coup le systeme est a moitier instable...

J'ai telechargé sur apple.fr le Systeme 7.5.5, j'ai donc 17 fichiers (sur mon PC) qui prennent l'extension .SIT, que je peux decompresser pour avoir des .SMI

C'est merveilleux.. j'ai 17 fichiers .SMI... and, so? Je les met sur une disquette Dos, et... nada... Le mac ouvre la disquette et voit un super fichier .smi dont il ne sait que faire...

Sur le site ou l'on telecharge, ils expliquent que les disquettes devraient etre.. automontable? Euhh oui... avec quoi? L'un d'entre vous saurait ou je peux trouver un logiciel de montage de disquette non compressé qui tienne sur une disquette?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour finir je cherche un decompresseur qui supporte les Bin, Hex, Sit, qui ne soit PAS compressé (comme StuffIt sur leur site.. grrrr) et surtout, qui tienne sur une disquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une bonne adresse sur le Net ?

Allez une dernière : Pour BeOS il existe un super site, www.bebits.com,  ou l'on trouve toute sorte de logiciels dans tous les domaines que l'on veux... Y a t-il un equivalent pour les Macs ?

---&gt; C'est fou ce que je n'y connais rien en Macs :-(

Oracle,
Nb4ever


----------



## roro (17 Mai 2001)

va sur www.alladinsys.com  et DL shrinkwrap (pour les .img)
avant, regarde si l'utilitaire disk copy ne traine pas sur le se30 ou sur des disquettes apple. Si tu le trouves, fais glisser les fichiers .img sur l'icone de cette appli

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 16 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Oracle (17 Mai 2001)

Non non, plus d'utilitaires, j'ai meme pas TeachText alors.. quand je dis que le mec a fait le menagen, c'est vraiment un menage en profondeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il doit me rester quelques dossiers vitaux dans le dossier systeme, et rien d'autre que le dossier systeme... 

C'est un miracle qu'il s'allume encore, j'avais pas encore vu un mac sans dossier Extensions, Preferences... Sur PC, un disque C: avec juste Windows dedans, a moitier nettoyé, il n'y a aucun doute : ça demarre pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour ShrinkWrap... Mais tu parles de fichier .img alors que les miens sont des .smi, c'est pareil?

Oracle
Mac Nb4ever


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2001)

J'ai peur qu'un système 7.5.5 soit un peu trop costaud pour un bon vieux SE/30...
Je serais toi, je me limiterais au 7.1. Et puis ça prend moins de place en ram.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2001)

Recupère "DiskCopy" et utilise le pour créer des disquettes à partir des images téléchargées.


----------



## roro (17 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oracle:
*Merci pour ShrinkWrap... Mais tu parles de fichier .img alors que les miens sont des .smi, c'est pareil?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est quasiment pareil. Le soft dont je te parle sait les ouvrir.
comme le dit MarcMame, un 7.1 ferait plus l'affaire.


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oracle:
*Et pour finir je cherche un decompresseur qui supporte les Bin, Hex, Sit, qui ne soit PAS compressé (comme StuffIt sur leur site.. grrrr) et surtout, qui tienne sur une disquette   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une bonne adresse sur le Net ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour décompresser des fichiers, tu peux utiliser StuffIt Expander. Il est disponible en version 5.5 (qui devrait tourner sur un SE) ici. Alladin propose des astuces pour l'obtenir déjà décodé ici.

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, appelle à l'aide, on te l'enverra par mail sur ton PC.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Allez une dernière : Pour BeOS il existe un super site, www.bebits.com,  ou l'on trouve toute sorte de logiciels dans tous les domaines que l'on veux... Y a t-il un equivalent pour les Macs ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux aller sur  http://www.versiontracker.com .

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2001)

y a encore un autre site qui repertorie des applis en les triant par categorie. je trouve que c'est pas mal fait.

ca c'appelle Pure-Mac...


----------



## Oracle (19 Mai 2001)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais aller voir ce site au plus vite!

Un boot sur la disquette "Utilitaires" de la version 6.0.3 (lol) m'a premis de copier un systeme qui marche enfin... Seulement c'est la version 6.0.3 et entre 6.0.3 et 7.5.5 le pas est un rien trop grand a mon gout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enfin quoiqu'il en soit, avec ce systeme 6.0.3 j'ai reussi a brancher mon graveur Yamaha 4416 externe au cul du SyQuest, et j'ai ainsi pu recuperer les fichiers, sois disant 7.5.5, qui ne sont autre que des 7.5.3...

Et bien sur, ça ne marche pas LOL enfin bon c'est pas un problème, le systsem est bien trop lourd pour un dd de 40 Mo lol !

J'ai alors essayé de trouver sur le site d'Apple le systeme 7.1... Peine perdue, ils donnent que le 7.5.3 + maj 7.5.5 :-(

Me voila donc perdu...

Je recherche activement un systeme 7.1 que je puisse mettre sur disquettes ou CD-R... (ou meme SyQuest 44 Mo) Quelqu'un sait-il ou je peux telecharger un tel truc? Et si jamais vous avez ce systeme 7.1 sur disquette, je suis pret a vous envoyer les disquettes et les frais de port de retour pour me le copier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez une dernière question : Connaissez vous de site pour les vieux macs, ou on trouve des vieux tromblons de programmes, ou des fossiles de systeme 6 ou 7?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oracle
Mac's Nb4ever


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oracle:
*Allez une dernière question : Connaissez vous de site pour les vieux macs, ou on trouve des vieux tromblons de programmes, ou des fossiles de systeme 6 ou 7?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Va vois par ici. Tu y trouveras le 7.0.1, le 7.1.1, et le 7.1.2, ainsi que bien d'autres choses encore.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Oracle (24 Mai 2001)

Yes merci, exactement ce que je cherchais ! *sauvé*


----------

